# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  "Science": "Riprogramimi qelizor", arritja e vitit

## brooklyn2007

"Riprogramimi qelizor", aktivizim i nje grupi genesh qe kthejne prapa oren e qelizes deri ne stadin embrional.

Kjo eshte arritja me e madhe shkencore e vitit, qe ka transformuar qeliza te rritura, ne te reja me te njejtin potencial si te nje embrioni.

Kjo arritje i hap edhe perspektiva te tjera mjekesise ne kurimin e semundjeve deri tani te pasherueshme si Alzheimer, Parkinson dhe cregullime te tjera.

Vleresimi eshte dhene nga revista "Science", e cila ka bere edhe klasifikimin e zbulimeve me te rendesishme.

Dhe 10 te miret jane:

-"Riprogramimi qelizor"

-Planetet jashte sistemit diellor

-"Katalogu" i geneve tumorale

Materialet e reja qe transmetojne energji.

Proteinat e punes

Energjia e rinovuar

-Embrionet ne formacion

-Yndyrnat e mira

-Masat protonike

-"Festivali" i sekuences se gjeneve.


*Top Channel Tv*

----------


## G.D

Rinovimi citologjik ishte realisht dicka shume interesante por fatkeqesisht eshte per nje grup qelizash dhe jo per te gjitha qelizat e trupit.
Megjithate , eshte nje zbulim i mrekullueshem.

----------


## Darius

Po sikur e kane realizuar kete gje qe ne mes te viteve 90-te me te ashtuquajturen *Gamesh Particle* ne Los Alamos?

----------


## gojanidz

A ka mundesi te na e japesh burimin e informacionit nga e ke marre dhe po deshe te na tregosh vendin per ta lexuar

----------


## brooklyn2007

> A ka mundesi te na e japesh burimin e informacionit nga e ke marre dhe po deshe te na tregosh vendin per ta lexuar



Burimi i info eshte dhene me siper: *TOP CHANNEL TV*

----------


## brooklyn2007

Gjithashtu, per kedo qe ka deshire te marre nje informacion me te gjere, mund te shikoni videon nga burimi origjinal. 

http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/conten...322/5909/1766b

P.S. Nese kerkohet rregjistrim per te pare videon, ai eshte falas dhe merr jo me shume se 2 min kohe.

----------


## Baptist

> "Riprogramimi qelizor", aktivizim i nje grupi genesh qe kthejne prapa oren e qelizes deri ne stadin embrional.
> 
> Kjo eshte arritja me e madhe shkencore e vitit, qe ka transformuar qeliza te rritura, ne te reja me te njejtin potencial si te nje embrioni.
> 
> Kjo arritje i hap edhe perspektiva te tjera mjekesise ne kurimin e semundjeve deri tani te pasherueshme si Alzheimer, Parkinson dhe cregullime te tjera.
> 
> Vleresimi eshte dhene nga revista "Science", e cila ka bere edhe klasifikimin e zbulimeve me te rendesishme.
> 
> Dhe 10 te miret jane:
> ...


Ajo me e rendesishmja po mbahet heshtur! 
Ky eshte zbulimi me i madh dhe me i rendesishem i te gjitha koherave.
Ajo qe nuk po thuhet eshte ne fakt Sherimi i semundjes me re rrezikshme te njerezimit, -sherimi nga vdekja...

----------


## Baptist

http://www.hostdump.com/host/out.php...lularclock.jpg
http://www.hostdump.com/host/out.php...ularclock2.jpg

----------


## G.D

Kurre, nuk do te arrihet sherimi nga vdekja ore shkencetaruc. Sepse nese eshte zbuluar ky mekanizem , nuk do te thote se rendimenti eshte 100% ne fazen e dyte dhe aq me pak ne te treten. Kam folur gjate pse eshte e pamundur te arrihet pavdekesia dhe per kete arsye nuk dua te behem i besdisshem te perseris se nuk ka shans te kalohet ne menyre aktive 150 vjetori.
Sherimi nga vdekja eshte perralle per te kenaqur mendjet e oksiduara te ateisteve.
Qe do sherohemi nga vdekja kete ta harrojme se bashku , sepse ky propabilitet eshte zero absolute.

----------


## Baptist

Me vjen keq shoku taleban por kjo vec eshte bere. Ka marre fund!
Ty vec mund te ta kendoj ate kengen e vjeter 
- Hej Mr. Taliban, tali-mi banana ...

----------


## G.D

Harroje, edhe nje mije vite kete budallallek, moj puthadore ateistesh!

----------


## Darius

> ... Kam folur gjate pse eshte e pamundur te arrihet pavdekesia dhe per kete arsye nuk dua te behem i besdisshem te perseris se nuk ka shans te kalohet ne menyre aktive 150 vjetori.
> .


Nuk ke cfare ta duash te jetosh gjithmone por edhe ky kufiri 150 qe thua ti sikur eshte paksa i ulet. Dhe nuk e shoh aspak te pamundur (dmth shkenctaret genetiste). 




> Cambridge University geneticist Aubrey de Grey has famously stated, “The first person to live to be 1,000 years old is certainly alive today …whether they realize it or not, barring accidents and suicide, most people now 40 years or younger can expect to live for centuries.”


*Experts Say Humans Can Live to 1,000 -Some Experts Want to Prevent That*





> NO one ever said it would be easy to live forever. We may need ultra-low calorie diets – think baked soybeans, sardines and protein powders – and we'll certainly need to break a sweat at the gym. But throw in a generous helping of scientific advances, and beating the current world record of 122 1?2 years starts to look downright doable. You might even live to 150 or longer – perhaps much, much longer.


*The immortal question: are we on the brink of living forever?*




> Life expectancy is increasing in the developed world. But Cambridge University geneticist Aubrey de Grey believes it will soon extend dramatically to 1,000. Here, he explains why.


* 'We will be able to live to 1,000'*

----------


## G.D

Keto dokumente me duken jo shume bindese, dhe natyra ka kufizime keshtu qe ne cdo shkence kemi nga nje ligj entropie qe nuk lejon keto rendimente qe permenden ketu lart.
Shkencetaret gjeneticiene, po te kishin ndonje plan per te cilin u mbushet mendja edhe atyre vete qe eshte i qendrueshem do ti shikonit si do te cirreshin nga gezimi dhe ne pjeses tjeter do na duhej te kerkonim vend ku te futeshim.
Pra perjetesine mos e merrni aq te lehte sepse per kete ska asnje mundesi.
Kufiri eshte te shumten 150 per njeriun e sotem dhe pas shume pak dekadash do te bjere ne prog.gjeometrik deri ne 100.
Dyshohet se njeriu me pare jetonte me shume se 1000 vite...

----------


## Darius

Tani per cdo gje mund te themi qe nuk duket shume bindese. Por nese flet per shkencen me background shkencor atehere referenca  me e pranueshme dhe e llogjikshme eshte ajo e punes se nje shkenctari. Nese niset me presumpostin e dyshimit kur i referohesh punes shkencore atehere me kot mban ate qendrim pasi bie ne kontradikte. Tjeter gje eshte bindja personale dhe tjeter gje eshte argumentimi shkencor.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Nese nje dite te gjitha indet e trupit tone, perfshire dhe organet, arrihen te rinovohen, nuk shoh arsye pse nuk mundet qe njeriu te jetoj shume shume vite!. Te gjitha proceset biokimike dhe funksionet biologjike te trupit duhet te rifillojne nga e para ne formen perfekte ne te cilat jane programuar mbi ADN-ne e qelizave. Llogjika e thjeshte te thote se kur cdo gje eshte e rinovuar ne trupin e njeriut, atehere evitohen dhe shume difekte gjenetike te cilat mund te behen shkas ne te ardhmen per vdekjen natyrore. Une nuk e shoh ceshtjen e jetegjatesise se madhe te njeriut si dicka te pamundur per shkencen. Me shume problem gjej ne aspektin social dhe urban persa i perket akomodimit te nje shoqerie me jete te gjate ne nje hapesire te kufizuar dhe me burime te kufizuara sic eshte Toka.

----------


## G.D

po, brooklyn, dhe kete po e zgjidhim duke krijuar jete ne nje planet tjeter. Jo ore kaq te lehta po i quani keto?
Mos me thoni se besoni edhe skemat e kota ekstremiste dhe false qe tregohen ne disa doc. qe nga 2001 jane reale.
Pavdekesia eshte perralle, gjithashtu edhe kjo jeta mijerajecare qe pretendohet. Megjithate nuk kam ndermend te vazhdoj me sepse oponenca u mor vesh, pastaj te tjerat...

----------


## Baptist

> Harroje, edhe nje mije vite kete budallallek, moj puthadore ateistesh!


Shihe puthadorin e i genjshtarëve shpellarë. Paraardhesit tane te sterlashte para infeksionit te trurit me semundjen e satanizmit ne toke te cilen ju e quani allah, jahu, e bog, kane jetuar me nga 20.000 vite pa nevojen e flijimeve te njerezve kafsheve e gjallesave tjera nga ana e te semureve psqik qe konsiderojne veten njerez normal dhe sigurisht pa nevojen e inxhinjeringut revers gjenetik.

Te fala babadimrit. Une ateist nuk jam sepse per te qene ateist dikush duhet ta zbuloje zotin dhe te behet rob i tij. Por "fatkeqsisht" kjo semundje psiqike nuk i ka afektuar te gjithe sepse gjithmone do te kete njerez me imunitet natyral ndaj semundjeve te caktuara. Njesoj sic ka edhe ndaj vrasesit te fundshekullit XX, virusit te AIDS.

Puthju doret "talebaneve" ti se i ke punet me mire ashtu.

----------


## Darius

> Pavdekesia eshte perralle, gjithashtu edhe kjo jeta mijerajecare qe pretendohet. Megjithate nuk kam ndermend te vazhdoj me sepse oponenca u mor vesh, pastaj te tjerat...


Une skam problem me faktin qe eshte e pamundur. Por shoh qe ti jep nje afermacion shume te forte dhe do doja qe ta argumentoje pse nuk eshte e mundur dhe ku qendron opozicioni yt ndaj nje ose disa shkenctareve, Oxford a akademi te tjera.

----------


## Baptist

*Shunya Yamanaka me rezidence ne Tokio, (japonez) Zbuloi si te ktheje qelizat e pjekura deri ne stadiumin embrionik.*
(artikulli siper, marre nga _Scientific American_, i edicionit  _Dhjetor, 2008_)

Atij qe di "anglisht" i mjafton ky varg per te kuptuar konsekuencat e ketij zbulimi - pa ia thene haptas..

----------


## land

> Une skam problem me faktin qe eshte e pamundur. Por shoh qe ti jep nje afermacion shume te forte dhe do doja qe ta argumentoje pse nuk eshte e mundur dhe ku qendron opozicioni yt ndaj nje ose disa shkenctareve, Oxford a akademi te tjera.


po ca opozicioni aman!nuk e sheh qe kundershton kot vetem per force zakoni,ne fakt e ben gjithandej.

b'ytha e ktij ti bej opozicion shkencetareve!!!...e kush esht ky njeher :perqeshje:

----------

